# Stance coilovers + RUCAs? Help me get dropped.



## Odysseus (Dec 3, 2008)

Alrighty so around the 1st of the year I plan on investing in a set of Stance coilovers, either the GR+ or the GR+ Pro, to get my S13 out of 4X4 mode.










Here are links to both coilovers...

STANCE GR+ Coilovers for Nissan 240sx - Enjuku Racing Parts, LLC

STANCE GR+ PRO Coilovers for Nissan 240sx - Enjuku Racing Parts, LLC

I really want to be as low as I can and I know Ill have terrible negative camber. Im assuming that the front camber plates on the coilovers will correct most of it in the front, but in the rear Ill need RUCAs right?

Im thinking about either these Circuit Sports

Circuit Sports Rear upper control Arms For Nissan 240sx - Enjuku

Or these Megans

Megan Racing Rear Upper Camber Arms For Nissan 240sx - Enjuku Racing

Which of those would you guys reccomend and is that all Ill need to be able to run my 240 low low LOW and not have crazy tire wear? If it matters, the car is my daily driver but I plan on tracking it a bit.

Any other help would be great! Thanks!


----------

